# تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*كل الشباب بيعمل كده اراهن لو في شاب مش بيعمل كده, اعترف



سنة دراسية 8 شهور


طوووووول السنة بطيخ


اخر شهر بس هو اللى مذاكرة


و خش ع الامتحانات


و يوم الامتحان يهان المرء او يهان




ييجى الصيف 


الأجازة


الحرية


الفراغ


النوم طول النهار و السهر طول الليل


العربدة


و العربدة تحلى مع الشلة 


العواطلية







***






بررررم بررررررم
برررررررم بررررررررررم


- الوووو .. مين


- انت صحيت يا حيوان


- عايز ايه يا سى زفت ؟ بتصحينى ليه ؟


- صحى الموت ياخويا .. قوم يا عم الجثة الساعة داخلة على 4


- ايه ؟؟ 4 الفجر ؟؟


- لا طبعا العصر يا نانوس عين مامته .. هو احنا بنصحى قبل كده يا خفيف


- 4 العصر و بتصحينى يا جزمة و من غير رباط .. اقفل بدل ما اصب عليك اللعنات و سيبنى انام


- بس اسمع بس يا بوز الإخص انت .. دانا محضرلك بروجرااااام للخروج انهارضة .. انما ايه .. ميخرش المية .. 


- ميخرش المية ؟ قول يا عم الطشط


- شوف يا سيدى .. اولا هنطلع على حتة كافيه فى المعادى لسه فاتح جديد 
انما ايه جامد طحن فحت رزع ضرب


هو المينيمام 55 جندى ( 55 جنيه يعنى ) معلش انا عارف انه غالى شوية بس اييييييه مش هتصدق عندهم شيشة بجميع انواع الفاكهة الصيفية و الشتوية و الربيعية و الخريفية و الدقهلية وشك فى الحيط و قفاك ليا


- ايوة بس ده مبلغ و قدره .. هنجيبه منين يا سبع البرومبة


- متخاااافش عااااااااامل حسابى .. مانا هاكلم الوالا تامر الفنجرى بق ابن الغنية ده اللى خرج معانا المرة الفاتت
و نبرشط عالواد .. مش بقولك بروجورام ميخرش المية .. نياااااااهاهاهاها .. نياااااااااهاهاها


- خلاص يا عم العفريت خرمتلى ودنى بالضحكة الحمارة بتاعتك دى
طب و مين تانى هييجى


- استنى بس اكملك البروجوورام .. هنطلع م الكافيه ع الساعة 12 كده


- هنطلع طبعا مش شايفين قدامنا و الدخان طالع من وداننا


- ماتخاااااافش عااااامل حسابى .. انا بقى عارف الجو ده طالبة معاه ايه .. أحدث أفلام الوالا سعد الصغنـن " لخمة راس "


فيلم هااااااااايل هندخله حفلة ميدنايط .. 


- طب و الاكل يا عم البروجراامر


- متخااااااافش والله عاااااااامل حسابى .. هنطلع من الفيلم جاعنين طبعا .. و فيه مننا اللى رجع و جاب اللى فى بطنه فى الكافيه و فيه اللى رجع فى السيما
بس احنا لسه طالعين من " لخمة راس " يبقى لاااازم ناكل لحمة راااس
هنطلع على عم عبده تلوث ندب الأكلة التماااااام 
مش بقولك عامل حسابى ... نياااااااااااااااااااااااااها. .


- خلاص خلاص طب و بعد ما ناكل و نرجع اللى كلناه هنعمل ايه يا فكيك ؟


- عيب يا شقيق عيب يا مان عيب يا كوتش عيب يا كوبلن .. و دى تفوتنى بردو


هنعمل الحاجة اللى لا تخلو منها اى خروجة شبابية تكون تماموووز .. هنطلع على أى موووول نتلطع قدام البوابة نعاكس فى مخاليق ربنا 
و يمكن ربنا يكرمنا و نختم اليوم اللظيظ ده بخناقة 


- طيب كلم باقيت الاوغاد بقى و قلهم يبقوا يجيبوا بطايقهم معاهم عشان احتمال نبات فى القسم الليلة دى


- اكلم مين يا منيل انت .. العيال مترصصة ع القهوة مستنين اما اصحيك ياللا قوم يا مدهول على عينك


- طب بقولك ايه .. عايز اسالك على حاجة من اول المكالمة 


هو مين معايا ؟


- ايه الخفة دى ؟احنا هنهظر ولا ايه ؟ انا عمك و تاج راسك ياض


- عمى ايه انا ابويا مالوش اخوات ولاد ..


- انت هتقوم ولا اجيلك البيت اقرفك فى عيشتك ؟


- لا لا متجيش انت عارف ان امى مش بتطيق تسمع سيرتك


- مانا عارف , ماهو امى انا كمان مباتطقش تسمع سيرتى .. 


المهم خلص بقى و انجز


سلالم


- سلاحف








و كل يوم على كده لحد ما الاجازة تخلص


و الدراسة تدخل .. و البطيخ يشتغل 


و تيجى الاجازة اللى وراها و هلوما جرجر


و لا حياة لمن تنادى


الله يرحم الشباب*​


----------



## BITAR (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

*حاسس ان الشباب كلهم اصبحوا روشين*
*والبطيخ بيطرح السنه كلها*
*والبزرميط مؤثر جيد على تفكيرهم*
*وياريت متسأليش يعنى ايه البزراميط*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس بجد جميله ياكريزى*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

لا لو سمحت ابعتلى الكتالوج 
مش عايزة احس انى متخلفة
ههههههههههههههه
وميرسي يابيتر باشا على مرورك ومشاركتك
ولاحظ كل الشباب كدة هههههه


----------



## BITAR (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*




> *ولاحظ كل الشباب كدة هههههه*​


*الحمدلله ان انا عديت مرحله الروشنه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​​​​


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ههههههههههههههه
ليه يعنى على اساس انك 40 سنة يعنى ولا ايه؟
عادى ومتتهربش
هههههههههههههههه
وهات الكتالوج بسرعة


----------



## sant felopateer (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

*اقولك خبر حلو يا كرازى الدراسة بقالها 27 يوم و تيجى يعنى البروجرام ده مش هيدوم طويلا 
بس مشكورة على البروجرم الحلو ده الرب يعوضك على تعبك و محبتك*


----------



## caro/كارو (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

جمده جداااا بس انا اعرف واحد فقط لا غير  دحاح و بيذاكر من قبل ما تبدأ الدراسه و بيعوض يذاكر حتى فى الفصل فى الحصص الفضيه بيطلع الأول ديما دحدح صح


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



sant felopateer قال:


> *اقولك خبر حلو يا كرازى الدراسة بقالها 27 يوم و تيجى يعنى البروجرام ده مش هيدوم طويلا
> بس مشكورة على البروجرم الحلو ده الرب يعوضك على تعبك و محبتك*



هههههههههههههه
دانا هبدا بكرة ياسانت فيلوباتير هبداا بكرة دروس
اوف حد يقول كدة دى اعدادى ياناس
يلا ربنا معانا وميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



caro/كارو قال:


> جمده جداااا بس انا اعرف واحد فقط لا غير  دحاح و بيذاكر من قبل ما تبدأ الدراسه و بيعوض يذاكر حتى فى الفصل فى الحصص الفضيه بيطلع الأول ديما دحدح صح



ههههه
طب لاش تريقة علشان انا من الناس دى
بس مجبرة علشان بابا دكتور والعيلة كلها حاجة كدة ياربي:t9::heat:
بس انا اللى بيساعدنى انى فى مدرسة خاصة وبببقي مركزة جدا فى الشرح فمش بتعب فى المذاكرة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك ياكارو


----------



## muheb (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ههههههههه ده الفراغ الى عايشينو الشباب عندكو في مصر  احنا عندنا الشباب  بالاجازة اكثرهم بيشتغلو بس بجد موضوع حلو


----------



## fullaty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

وكالعاده سكر يا كريزى 
ايوة كده ردى اعتبارنا فى المنتدى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض وموضوعك عسل زيك​


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههه ده الفراغ الى عايشينو الشباب عندكو في مصر  احنا عندنا الشباب  بالاجازة اكثرهم بيشتغلو بس بجد موضوع حلو



ميرررررررررررسي يامحب باشا لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> وكالعاده سكر يا كريزى
> ايوة كده ردى اعتبارنا فى المنتدى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض وموضوعك عسل زيك​



اى خدعة ياسكرة انتى ويارب يكون عجبك الموضوع


----------



## الجوكر (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

بس انتى بتبالغى خالص   

فى شباب كويس زى انا   

بس فيه برضه شابات زى كده   


و ربنا يساعدك فى دروسك


----------



## kajo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


موضوع تحفه يا كركر


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



الجوكر قال:


> بس انتى بتبالغى خالص
> 
> فى شباب كويس زى انا
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه
يمكن
وميرسي ياجوكر لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة دى ودعوتك الحلوة


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> موضوع تحفه يا كركر



ميرسي ياسكر انت لمرورك ومشاركتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

جااااااامد يا crazy
ايوة كدة خلنا كلنا ايد واحدة عشان نكشفهم 
جميل يا مجنونة


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

اى خدعة ياكيكي وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*انتي فنانه*



crazy_girl قال:


> *كل الشباب بيعمل كده اراهن لو في شاب مش بيعمل كده, اعترف
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ملهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش حل ياخونا  بجد رائعه انتي انسانه رائعه انا بقراها وانا بموت من الضحك بجد انتي فناااااااااااااااااااااانه


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: انتي فنانه*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> ملهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش حل ياخونا  بجد رائعه انتي انسانه رائعه انا بقراها وانا بموت من الضحك بجد انتي فناااااااااااااااااااااانه



ميرسي يامانشيستر الظلام لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى
وده مش فن دى حقيقة محققة هههه
وميرسي ليك كمان مرة​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

لا اصل احنا بنعمل كدا فعلا وبالنص  هههههههههههههههههههه

واهالينا كارهه بعضنا فعلا فاكره ان ابنها الكتكوت الطيب


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

_*بجد روعة كل الشباب فعلا بيعموا كدا منهم اخواتنا كلنا
 الى فى المنتدى ههههههههههههه 
صح ولا اية ياشباب بتعملوا كدا ولا اية....... 
حد يرد ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا كركر ​*_


----------



## crazy_girl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

اى خدعة يامرمر وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

للاسف صح


----------



## crazy_girl (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

هههههههههههه
ميرررررررررسي للصراحة


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انتي عرفتي كل دا منين ياعم


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

اي الكلام ده يا كريزي بجد ان مبلغة كتير اوي و بعدين مانتوا كمان فيكم الي بيعمل كدا و اكتر بس ده مش الاغلبية الساحقة و بعدين اه احنا بنخرج و بنسهر بس فيه كتير مننا بيراعي المسيح في تصرفاته و اعماله ده اولا ثانيا بالنسبة لحكاية الدراسة ديه خلاص نسته انت بتصورو المحاضرات من مين محنا بيطلع عنا كورسات و امتحنات اعمال سنة و ميت ترم و حجات تنية كتير زي الابحاث و حل الاسالة و ابحاث النت معنا كلامك اننا كلنا خرمنت و مصدرين الطرشة علي راي قاموس الروشنة **** صحيح الي عايز يفهم كلامنا يدخل قاموس الروشنة http://fowatown.jeeran.com/ي.html


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ايه الحلاوة دي ياسيدي
بس برده الحاجات دي
احنا بنعلمها صــــــــــح


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ميرسي ليكو ولمشاركاتكم التحفة دى


----------



## ipraheem makram (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خافي شوية انت معدكيش اخوات رجالة
وبلاش الكلام الكتير دة علينا احسن نقيم الحد عاليكم ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا كريزى الموضوع دا​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خسارة على ايامى 
كان الطلبة صحيح مش بيزاكرو غير ليلة الأمتحان ده لو حصل 
لكن ما كانش عندنا المصطلحات الغريبة دى فى المعاملة
 و كنا بنسهر بره بيوتنا فى عز البرد بس فى اماكن معروفة 
و رغم كده اهالينا كانوا بيقولوا اننا مش نافعيين
طبعا كنا بنراعى فى كل تصرفاتنا اننا مسيحيين 
لكن برضه اكيد كان لينا زلات صغيرة 
كل جيل وليه تصرفاته ربنا يستر على الأجيال اللى جايه 
من معلومات امثالك يا مجنونة 
قصدى يا كريزى 
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
اقطع دراعى ان ما كنتى مطلع روح المدرسين بتوعك فى المدرسة 
اما اللى فى البيت فيستهلوا علشان خلفوا واحدة زيك اصلا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واحدة زى العسل طبعا
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gift (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

:yahoo:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*

*جميله جدا ياكريزى 
تسلم اديكى ​*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



ipraheem makram قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خافي شوية انت معدكيش اخوات رجالة
> وبلاش الكلام الكتير دة علينا احسن نقيم الحد عاليكم ​*



*:new6::new6::new6:
اممممممممم انا مش بخاف خالص مالص بالص :smil16:
طيب ممكن تقيم فى اى يوم غير الحد اصلي مش فاضية
هههههههههههههههه :boxing::smil15:
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك :t19:*​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا كريزى الموضوع دا​



*ميرسي يافراشة ياسكر بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك
نورتى الموضوع*​:99:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خسارة على ايامى
> كان الطلبة صحيح مش بيزاكرو غير ليلة الأمتحان ده لو حصل
> ...



*الاعتراف بالحق دائما فضيحة
ويوم الامتحان يهان المرء او يهان مفيش حل تالت:scenic:
ماعلينا انا فعلا مطلعة روح المدرسين بتوعى بس هما مش بيزعلوا منى علشان هما بيحبونى غير انى شاطرة فى المدرسة 
ومش بفتح بؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤي نهائي طبعا فاهمين:shutup22:
ومتخافش على بابي ومامى خدوا عليا خلاص :2:
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك​*​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



gift قال:


> :yahoo:



:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا شوفوا كل الشباب الحلوين بيعملوا ايه*



kokoman قال:


> *جميله جدا ياكريزى
> تسلم اديكى ​*



ميرسي يا كوكو مان لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------

